# Dividing 20 gallon long betta tank



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a 20 gallon long tank which i have decided to divide and get ready for the best lookers once they get older (3 week old fry right now) I will be using the DIY way to divide the tank by using plastic mesh sold at craft stores so my 1st question is how many times could i divide the tank ?

For filtration im going to use a Marineland Penguin power sponge filter rated 170gph. I was thinking of putting the powerhead/sponge on one side of the tank and attaching plastic tubing to the outlet which would dump the water out on the opposite side of the tank. My 2nd question is would this work ? Would the powerhead be strong enough to push the water thru the tubing to the other side ? My plan was to place a heater in the middle of the tank.
Any advice or thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

i divided mine for 8 stalls but i have 2 20 gal hob filters cleaning it on each end in the back. mine all like the set up but you have to be careful about them jumping up and over the dividers. i have seen it a few times and lost two very pretty fish to fighting. i don't think your sponge fileter is good enough to clean you water and that powerhead won't be able to push the water far enough sorry. you could try several very small sponge filters in each section. that would give you the best water quality and you could use gang valves to give them all the right amount of air to the sponges without having to have 4 to 8 air pumps running.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I was thinking of putting 2 powerhead sponge filters in at each end but my guess is that it will move all the bio-load into the center of the tank. I guess i will have to start making some small sponge filters for each section.


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

good idea. i hooe you will show us some pics when you are through. i wanna see what is looks like.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

i divided my 20g long 5 times. that was the max imo or it would look stupid  
made a tutorial too. link is in my sig  i kinda did a drip system to filter the sections.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thats exactly how i want to set my tank up, im not sure if my power head is strong enough though.... its rated 170gph. What was the strength of your fluval ?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I just divided this exact same tank 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76600 here is the thread with pictures ;p


----------

